# New Girl from Arkansas



## ArkGirl (May 16, 2014)

Hello Folks.

I've lurked around here for a bit, and decided to jump on in. I've been a rifle girl for hunting but just recently got into archery. Got a decent starter set up (Matthews/Mission Menace, 28" DL) Currently at a DW of 36# but turning it up as I practice and get stronger. Working towards trying for deer in the fall.

I've lots to learn so I'll be listening!


----------



## notz (Mar 4, 2013)

welcome to the addiction


----------



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

I can tell your new to archery..... You only listed one bow! Hahaha



Welcome to AT!


----------



## notz (Mar 4, 2013)

richl35 said:


> I can tell your new to archery..... You only listed one bow! Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to AT!


hell id love multiple bows also so if you have tips to justify more to a wife..... please share.... im having bad luck with getting her to see the need


----------



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

notz said:


> hell id love multiple bows also so if you have tips to justify more to a wife..... please share.... im having bad luck with getting her to see the need


 Oh no.... you have to put more thought into this. You have missed a huge opportunity that stares you in the face every day here on AT. 

One bow for Target.... and one for hunting. And then there is always the backup bows in case one of them goes down... hahaha


----------



## ArkGirl (May 16, 2014)

Yeah...just one to start with...but I am definitely already hooked. Shopping for a 3D deer target next. The block and bag are fun...but I want more variety.

All ya gotta do notz is get the wife interested in the sport. I can promise you I'd be an easy sell if he wanted to get another bow. After all...that would mean I would get to buy a second one too. :set1_applaud:


----------



## notz (Mar 4, 2013)

ive tried lol, she could careless... thats making it the hard sell


----------



## ArkGirl (May 16, 2014)

Well and there is the best reason ever to have a joint account for household bills...and separate joint accounts for fun stuff. He can buy whatever he wants with his money and so can I. The other plus is that when I buy him a gift...I really did...and it makes it more fun for me to do it.

Ah well...maybe she will get the bug eventually. I've been an outdoor girl all my life...but I had no idea how fun shooting a bow could be. I didn't think I could draw enough weight to actually hunt. I'm getting there...and thankfully my draw length is pretty good for a girl and that helps out in the physics department. Hunting together is quality time for us...and this just adds a few more weeks to our season.


----------



## notz (Mar 4, 2013)

slow and steady wins the race.... dont do too much at one time or your gonna end up jacking that arm up


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

I got my wife into archery but she sees no need for more than one bow and it burns her that I have 7


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

* ArkGirl.*


----------



## ArkGirl (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for the creative welcome Tim 

Since I purchased my bow I have literally practiced every day. But...Often it was just slinging a few at the target when I had a little time...not a lot of arrows per day. I did discover that the downside to improving consistency is the chance of damaging one arrow with another. But I think that just means I need more targets! or more arrows...or both.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from AZ.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

ArkGirl said:


> Yeah...just one to start with...but I am definitely already hooked. Shopping for a 3D deer target next. The block and bag are fun...but I want more variety.
> 
> All ya gotta do notz is get the wife interested in the sport. I can promise you I'd be an easy sell if he wanted to get another bow. After all...that would mean I would get to buy a second one too. :set1_applaud:


That tactic worked for me. 

Welcome to AT. Enjoy the sport, reading about it and just the everyday bsing that goes on.


----------



## ArkGirl (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome guys. We went out and got a decent deer target this weekend and I am practicing hard in the hopes of feeling confident enough to try to take a deer this fall. We are hoping to possibly go for the Triple Trophy designation. That's harvesting one by bow, one with the muzzle loader, and one with modern gun. This will be a fun season no matter what.


----------



## ArcherySupplier (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings from eastern Washington State. Welcome to ArcheryTalk. :welcomesign:


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome to the forum


----------

